# LYFT Follows Uber ScumSurge



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Monkey see, monkey do. 
Welcome to your new LYFT a la Uber Personal Power Zones.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

So what is the new TOS offer for your market? Screenshot please????? :
Since this is the first update since the IPO went through? Should be interesting indeed


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

No driver in history has shared anything with you, Lyft. No driver.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Well, there is the phantom "DAC", that we keep hearing about, but never from. I've been getting personal power zones for some time now, usually a box that appears an hour early, lasts an hour and covers a very tiny footprint. I've earned oh, about 53 cents from this zone the times when I've actually been able to fit in the box.

When I was a newbie, I offered feature requests and feedback frequently, but after being ignored, I figured they really don't give a damn what drivers think.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I would like to know the name of any driver that has told U/L at these DAC meetings that they need to pay drivers less money. Who is the guy that said, no don't pay me a multiplier on the fare, just give me an extra $1.25 and we good. I don't need all that extra money that you are charging the pax. Charge them whatever you want, as long as I can make at least $2.47 we are all good.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I have actually NEVER been approached to give feedback, suggestions or anything related to attempting to improve the overall experience. The closest they ever get is sending me a survey on whether or not I think Lyft cares about me. 

If you are listening Lyft, NO, I DON'T THINK YOU CARE ABOUT ME, AT ALL. Perhaps if we could actually have an intelligent dialog about issues, which you seem to fear, we may come to an understanding. At this point, all I have is nothing from you, so I do the best I can with what you give me. Frankly, I find it insulting that you have so many highly educated drivers, and many that actually have experience in the tech industry and you simply ignore them. It's a huge failure on your part to not at least attempt to leverage this knowledge base.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

It's bad enough when these scumbag companies (uber, lyft, doordash, etc) cut drivers' pay, they make it even worse when they lie and say they're doing it in response to "driver request".

Not only are they greedy, they're liars.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Not Lyft related but Skip sent an email asking for courier feedback so I went to a meeting with a half dozen other couriers. We were told this isn't about venting or complaining it's about answering specific questions. It was a market research company that Skip had contracted to get feedback from couriers.

So we did, briefly, answer each specific question but let them know quite clearly in just about every answer that the pay going down and shitty restaurants like McDonalds coming online were a major problem and one of the reasons several of us were exploring other options.


----------



## 132266 (Dec 1, 2017)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Monkey see, monkey do.
> Welcome to your new LYFT a la Uber Personal Power Zones.
> View attachment 309173


I've had it now for 3 weeks. I've lost 30% and have to work harder and longer. The usual Uber Lyft motto. Work more. For less

Here is a sample from a couple days ago. Charging passenger in my zone $144 to go 13 miles.

I received $32 base rate. No extra bonus. Nothing.

So even when driving during rush hour with heavy demand no power zones are available. They only pop up a few times and are $1-$3 and you have to drive to them


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> It's bad enough when these scumbag companies (uber, lyft, doordash, etc) cut drivers' pay, they make it even worse when they lie and say they're doing it in response to "driver request".
> 
> Not only are they greedy, they're liars.


Agreed.

I believe that the only reason they pretend to encourage feedback via focus groups and surveys is so that they can then somehow work "driver feedback" into their B.S. narrative when they are trying to cram the next big stinky turd down our throats.

They are masters of using subtle misinformation as a way of getting what they want.

I'd bet that there is not one person in the entire company who is tasked with actually analyzing any potential merits of driver feedback for the sake of drivers.

Rather, the data is mined for any potential uses for "spin". The rest goes straight into "file 13".


----------



## Veli (Jan 31, 2019)

I've had them out in Boston for two months.

In theory.

They're rare as **** except around events and they put them in dumb as **** locations. Also, we're pretty sure that once you start accumulating the bonus it puts your priority way down for rides because people keep losing rides for 45 minutes after accumulating hefty bonuses.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

It's a cash grab by Lyft, nothing more.

The orange/yellow zones are, as near as I can tell, the old PT zones. They're "high demand areas" but base rates for drivers

















Meanwhile they're charging riders PT










This is why I no longer do Lyft unless it's a 45+ minute notification trip that I'm sure I can **** Lyft over by Longhauling.

Doing my part for the IPO


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Here is a video from Uber's engineering blog that goes into detail about how Uber responds to and ultimately reduces the number of driver complaints about earnings.

Lyft probably operates in a similar way.






The video goes something like this...

Problem: many drivers contact support about earnings

Theory: drivers do not understand earnings

Solution: show drivers their earnings using a pretty chart

Result: 20% less support requests about earnings

Summary: pretty earning charts increased driver understanding of and reduced by 20% the volume of support requests about earnings . We are still running data analysis to find ways to further decrease support requests about earnings.

--------------

Uber and Lyft measure driver sentiment by counting the number of support requests about a topic. She states in the video something that suggests a noisy driver with multiple complaints is counted the same (or even less) than a compliant driver that complains only when necessary. But still it is the change in volume of the noise we make over time. I doubt it matters the content of what we say. They care only to reduce support costs when drivers complain.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Monkey see, monkey do.
> Welcome to your new LYFT a la Uber Personal Power Zones.
> View attachment 309173





SanFranant said:


> I've had it now for 3 weeks. I've lost 30% and have to work harder and longer. The usual Uber Lyft motto. Work more. For less
> 
> Here is a sample from a couple days ago. Charging passenger in my zone $144 to go 13 miles.
> 
> ...


you get $32 to go to the airport?
I only get $17-18...no more.



beezlewaxin said:


> Here is a video from Uber's engineering blog that goes into detail about how Uber responds to and ultimately reduces the number of driver complaints about earnings.
> 
> Lyft probably operates in a similar way.
> 
> ...


They misinterpret the "data" , our input and our "sentiment" , our feelings. They know nothing of either.
Empathy is not a geeks strongest attribute. In fact it's probably their weakest.

Why do we have young foreign born engineers from poor countries determining how people inAmerica should work and be paid? They know nothing of our labor laws nor of the values people have fought and died for here.

Oh! Maybe that's why ....

MAPA
Make America Poor Again....or like the rest...sigh


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Lyft knows that Uber will take them over in the near future....like Sirrus/Xm


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Monkey see monkey collude.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Tnasty said:


> Monkey see monkey collude.


45 says collusion is ok.
Just sayin...lol


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

The high demand talk is all a ruse. It's like three card Monty but with rideshare. 

"Hey drivers! Go here! Heavy demand...."

But when you get there another hot spot pops up a few miles away and the one you just drove to has suddenly cooled off. ?


----------



## jenijazz (Dec 27, 2018)

BeansnRice said:


> you get $32 to go to the airport?
> I only get $17-18...no more.
> 
> 
> ...


This is how businesses work in the 21st century. No they don't care about you individually AT ALL. If they get enough complaints about something to trigger an alarm in their database, they'll start making jam to cover the spoonful of shit. I dunno what other jobs you guys have had but this isn't bout geeks or foreigners, it's the American way. U/L's job is to make money for investors, period. It's the managers' jobs to gaslight us. Our job is to be easily manipulated with spoonfuls of jammy shit.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

jenijazz said:


> This is how businesses work in the 21st century. No they don't care about you individually AT ALL. If they get enough complaints about something to trigger an alarm in their database, they'll start making jam to cover the spoonful of shit. I dunno what other jobs you guys have had but this isn't bout geeks or foreigners, it's the American way. U/L's job is to make money for investors, period. It's the managers' jobs to gaslight us. Our job is to be easily manipulated with spoonfuls of jammy shit.


I know all about the American way. Believe me.
This crap is still way different.


----------

